# Loveland



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I love that mountain, but their refusal to open more terrain season is getting extremely frustrating. Lack of snow hasn't kept other CO resorts from opening additional terrain and patrol has been lapping prime unopened terrain and openly about it. They're getting blown up on Facebook every time they post anything. 

Like I said, I love that mountain but I think they're patrol crew needs a good douching.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

I was there Thursday, Definitely thought they could have had more terrain open and lack of snow wasn't the problem. The steep stuff off chair 1 has some ways to go but a lot of everything else was finally looking like it had some decent coverage. I heard a lot of avy control work going on so I am expecting some more stuff (chair 9 maybe? :dunno: ) opening up in the near future.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I think they're working on 4. 4 will definitely be the next lift open.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

The butthurt on the Loveland Facebook page is funny. 

Loveland is unique because of wind loading. 

Low tide sucks in Colorado up at those altitudes (above/at treeline) because of rocks.

I believe march april will be epic pow months.....whoo, hoo!!!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, the butthurt has been pretty tremendous. I'm pretty butthurt myself. My only real beef has been south chutes and the trees between 2 and 9. That terrain could've definitely been opened awhile back.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> Yeah, the butthurt has been pretty tremendous. I'm pretty butthurt myself. My only real beef has been south chutes and the trees between 2 and 9. That terrain could've definitely been opened awhile back.


meh, they are mitigating risk under extremely challenging high altitude conditions and rare later season low tide. What else would we expect.

Some of the best pro patrol in the USA/world, fyi.

I have never felt safer inbounds, anywhere.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

whats funny is most of the Summit County resorts have opened runs they shouldnt have. Was at Keystone all day today and you could hear Avalanche control heavy artillery in the background..


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Nah that was just patrols backed up gas from the chilli cook off. They don't bomb at Keystone that might require they do work and we all know Keystone fucking sucks.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Heading to Loveland this Saturday so hopefully they'll have some cool stuff going on.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Bitch......moan......bitch some more! Whaaaaa........... open some more terrain.........before it's ready! Fuuuuuuuuuck......I hit a rock! Why did LL open up that chair when it's clearly not ready? You can't keep everyone happy! Get over it.....or go somewhere else.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

mojo maestro said:


> Bitch......moan......bitch some more! Whaaaaa........... open some more terrain.........before it's ready! Fuuuuuuuuuck......I hit a rock! Why did LL open up that chair when it's clearly not ready? You can't keep everyone happy! Get over it.....or go somewhere else.


LOL! 

Don't open terrain until it's obviously ready? I guess that explains why Loveland and A-Basin race every year to see who is going to open up first when half the runs are dirt and grass. :laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Well I think that race is A basin we all know Loveland has the better base in the preseason.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

True. But the conditions at both that first couple of weeks generally ranges from bad to holy fucking shit, should've brought my mountain board cuz there's more dirt and rocks than snow.

Terrain is opened all the time at all resorts with warning "Early season or variable conditions may exist" signs. If you're worried about scratching your new gear, stay the fuck out of those areas, but if there's enough snow to open it, open it post a warning sign and let those of us with rock boards go get on it!


----------



## lesabre (Jan 26, 2012)

Somehow I didn't completely screw my newly purchased burton joystick on the north bowl of keystone when it first opened. It definitely should not have been open. However, I did get a couple core shots when I ducked under some ropes at Breck. I'm going to, for the most part, trust the ski patrol for what I should and shouldn't ride.


----------

